
Pensioner creates incredible Wallace and Gromit-style BREAKFAST machine - mkesper
http://swns.com/news/pensioner-creates-incredible-wallace-and-gromit-style-breakfast-machine-74003/
======
jacquesm
Must have not seen Chaplin's 'Modern Times'.

